# Hobo/travel - slang/language



## kidbob (Dec 6, 2014)

So i was thinking about all my adventures and how i aquire this slang/language when im out there and i cant tell u how many times ive made ppl restate what they just said so that i know i hurd em correctly...for instance hearing someone mention their credit card while homefree...boggled me...u get cash back while u homeless? u got a credit limit and ur homefree? 
U spange for money but can overdraw? wtf!!! 
didnt dawn on me(i was not the brightest green horn)dude was talkin about his sign...it didnt even say mastercard or visa...it was just cardboard...
So whats some of the slang terms that fucked u up on ur first time out and about?


----------



## Kal (Dec 6, 2014)

Had a guy ask me once if I was straight and I said yes I like women well he looked at me like I had lost my mind and said that's not what I meant, so I asked him what he meant, so he said I meant, do you want to get high?


----------



## kidbob (Dec 6, 2014)

Kal said:


> Had a guy ask me once if I was straight and I said yes I like women well he looked at me like I had lost my mind and said that's not what I meant, so I asked him what he meant, so he said I meant, do you want to get high?


 

soon as u said streight....i was like:
(yah i wanna get HIGH)


  :::cigar:::


----------



## CelticWanderer (Dec 7, 2014)

hearing people yell Nick At Night fucked with me my first time at a rainbow gathering. NickTV, what? Naw man cigarettes. 
Being asked if I had any zu-zus which i didnt find out till i came back with a bag of chocolate it meant candy. . And then after smoking a bowl, "hey man, didja get a headchange?" I was high so the answer was yes, but I had no idea. 
Bliss was another one that caught me off guard.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 7, 2014)

hearing the general banter @ a gathering is weird in general.
i still dont know what a sheeba is... i just know.....fuck her!
i didnt get the whole satelite thing either with the nick\nug at nite
i was just like "hey dude u need a ciggerette...here man"


----------



## Odin (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.hobonickels.org/alpert04.htm

checked that out some weeks ago... I think its more like Olde'times hobo talk but I don't know. Still fun to go through.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 7, 2014)

Odin said:


> http://www.hobonickels.org/alpert04.htm
> 
> checked that out some weeks ago... I think its more like Olde'times hobo talk but I don't know. Still fun to go through.



Thats exactly what i was talking about ODIN....but also.i was lookin for some of the newer terms as well... Some things dont change tho ..u know what i mean..lol

2


----------



## Hylyx (Dec 8, 2014)

Odin said:


> http://www.hobonickels.org/alpert04.htm
> 
> checked that out some weeks ago... I think its more like Olde'times hobo talk but I don't know. Still fun to go through.




This is fucking rad. Hey Matt, can the title under my name be Milepost Inspector?


----------



## kidbob (Dec 8, 2014)

This raises a question to my attention..ive been on my way to/a hop out and noticed...i guess milage? handwritten in black pastel small print under overpasses and pylons.....it would not read anything else...u just see

187734.2431 

or someshit..... 
Like its a tag...but never any direction other than at the next hop out it might read
187864.3481
which at one point i assumed the increase is due to the milage the person aquired? 
THE NUMBERS ARE NOT ACCURATE DEPICTION. JUST A RELATIVE EXAMPLE.
would be nice to solve that riddle in my head


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Dec 8, 2014)

May be mileage. What I don't get is the decimals.


----------



## Hylyx (Dec 9, 2014)

Mayybe mileage and a date?


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 9, 2014)

Helyx said:


> Mayybe mileage and a date?



The date idea is what I was thinking as well. 

Small twist on that, though: Maybe instead of a date, maybe it's amount of days on the road?


----------



## kidbob (Dec 9, 2014)

DesertRat said:


> The date idea is what I was thinking as well.
> 
> Small twist on that, though: Maybe instead of a date, maybe it's amount of days on the road?


Id agree with it counting something
I got to thinkin maybe its not a traveler @ all...maybe its a railworker/surveyer?


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 9, 2014)

kidbob said:


> Id agree with it counting something
> I got to thinkin maybe its not a traveler @ all...maybe *its a railworker/surveyer*?



Occam's Razor: The simplest answer is often the correct one.


----------



## KeithJohnson (Jan 14, 2015)

I met some Rainbow family in California while holding a sign and they pulled over and asked if I wanted to have a "Saftey Meeting" oddly enough I had no idea what they were talking about lol


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 19, 2015)

KeithJohnson said:


> I met some Rainbow family in California while holding a sign and they pulled over and asked if I wanted to have a "Saftey Meeting" oddly enough I had no idea what they were talking about lol


 
Bahahaha! "Safety meeting" = Smokin' on the reefer; tokin' up the Marihuana. Gotta make sure you're up to date on the latest safety procedures!  ::cigar::


----------

